# rubber roof repair



## carl sheffield (Mar 4, 2010)

yes, my wifes house had a rubber roof put on the two back portions of her house, and i found in the spring that the trim ? edging that goes all the way around it,and that is glued ??? to the flashing is all coming loos.--my freind told me,, it is a glue down rubber rooof and i need to re glue it.--All the stores here sell me this stuff in a caulk gun but says its for gluing and sealing, and i wonder if this is the correct stuff to use ?? -- the stuff i bought is called Black Jack All weather roof cement. [asphalt cement for roofs] - just want to make sure i use the correct stuff.---- the roof is a smooth rubber, with smooth rubber around the edging for trim. [ very slippery when wet ]


----------



## carl sheffield (Mar 4, 2010)

I HAVE a few pic's saved on my pc. but dont know how to post them here


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

The wrong roof cement will disolve EPDM.

For posting pix, click on the paperclip, browse to the pix and upload them.


----------



## carl sheffield (Mar 4, 2010)

*here is a pic i hope*

pic of roof i hope in attacment


----------



## carl sheffield (Mar 4, 2010)

*picture of roof fix needed*

one more pic of roof


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

That's EPDM. You're lifting the 'Cover-Tape'. The metal was never primed, nor was the roof. 
THIS IS THE 'SHORT VERSION'!

You need another roll of Cover-tape' and a gallon or two of Weathered EPDM Cleaner. You need a gallon of EPDM Seam Primer. Check with the supplier to be sure it's the right stuff for priming the metal!
You need several rolls of disposable shop towels, and some scotch brite pads. I'll forget some specifics so get a copy of an EPDM Foreman's Manual. It'll explain the cleaning and prep in detail. 

When you're ready and have everything you need, you have to peel the existing cover tape off the roof and throw it away.
You need to scrub the devil out of the roof and even the metal. Do an area a few inches wider than the cover tape will cover. Use BlackJack Neoprene caulk to seal under each metal lap. Allow to cure for a few hours, or overnight for best results.
(If you have a two day window, just clean around and caulk the joints first if you want.)
You need to scrub the roof material and keep disposing of rags as they blacken and get the roof clean and streak-free! Let stand, then prime a wider area than you need. Cover tape is self-adhering and you roll it out, then remove the release paper, and using a 2' or 4" steel roller, run it back and forth ACROSS the cover tape to remove air bubbles and press it into place. If you mess up, cut it off, clean and prime an 8" lap area and start over. 
After you get it all done, you can use BlackJack Neoprene caulk to seal the edges if you want.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Find a Bradco, ABC, or local Roofing Supply Place for the correct materials and manuals. Firestone EPDM, Versico EPDM, and Carlisle EPDM will have downloadable info on their sites for more specific details. I only do EPDM a few times a year and use the manual to refresh my memory each time.


----------



## carl sheffield (Mar 4, 2010)

yes the pic of where i peel it up is actually still the edging where it came loose from the epdm.-- would i be ale to get away with just fixing temp for now where it is lifting in a few spots ?? on the EPDM. money is short right now, and it seems to be stuck down good on the flashing edge


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Not likely it will stay down and then when you do it right, you'll have lots of clean-up to do then! At that time, it may be easier to get a new roof instead. If you can't do it right, now, I'd just leave it alone.


----------



## carl sheffield (Mar 4, 2010)

what caused i think it to lift in spots in the first place was the last few winters here,there was alot of snow and ice had got build up on edging and i cleaned off roof when i could.--with plastic shovel


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

OK. I've been trying to think your plan through. You won't get the covertape back down. So, if you're not going to replace it, try this.
Use a boxcutter with a new hook-blade in it. Very, very, very carefully cut the flap from the CT (cover-tape), back to where it stopped peeling. Do not cut into the roof material. Use white gas, or weathered EPDM cleaner and clean the cut edge and a bit of the roof there. Use several paper towels/rags of whatever to get it really clean and streak-free. Then, apply a bead of BlackJack Neoprene to the edges. GeoCel 4500 may serve the same purpose, but check the tube first. THe wrong caulk will destroy the EPDM.


----------



## Omegaroofer (Aug 4, 2011)

clean it and use lap sealant.. you will have to get that from a supplier.. No oil based products like roof cement..


----------

